# Fishfinder and tranducer mounting solutions



## KAYO (Jun 21, 2002)

1. Very interesting and exciting. The use magnets in their mounting solutions. The site has video mounting instructions. 
Seemingly, a smart solution for kayaks, inflatables, porte botes, and jon boats. Let me kinow what you think

http://www.floattubefishfinder.com/

V/r,

Gregg Sr.,

s


----------

